# Closed it out right with some GREAT hunts! PIC HEAVY



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We closed out the first half of duck season about as strong as possible. Over this last weekend we had our guides take a handful of our club groups in on day hunt property to try and ensure everyone went into the split fired up for it to re-open. As you can tell from the pictures, we had a bunch of great quality hunts.

We have close to 2,000 acres of water currently pumped up and will be topping off a few ponds over the next week or so. Our expectations are very high for when duck season re-opens Dec 10th. Some colder weather would definitely help as we know not all the birds have migrated south just yet.

On the goose hunting side, the specks have been pretty easy to come by, with a few snows joining each day. It's just a matter of days before the snows start giving it up as well and some monster goose hunts are on the horizon. Lots of specks and snows are down and building on a handful of our properties.

Upcoming openings:
GOOSE HUNTS:
December 4, 13, 14, 15, 16, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

DUCK HUNTS:
December 13, 14, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

CRANE HUNTS:
December 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

**PRICING**
Duck
$300 per person for 3ppl
$275 per person for 4ppl
$250 per person for 5ppl
$225 per person for 6ppl

Goose 
$225 per person, 6ppl+ for private party
$500 additional for a pre-set spread

Crane
$200 per person for 4ppl+

***Lodging is available for those interested, contact us for details and openings***

To book or get more details:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639
Email: [email protected]
www.run-n-gunadventures.com

Hope you enjoy all the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

